# Rocking in Dover this weekend



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My band, Tommyknockers, will be playing a two nighter at the Norfolk Hotel in Port Dover this weekend.

It's a small club so we'll only bring in half of the system, but the last time we played there it rocked! Good enthusiastic crowd.



If you're in the neighborhood and want to hear just how BADLY a guy can sing and play guitar and still get paid, drop in.



http://www.myspace.com/wwwmyspacecomtommyknockers


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

David St Hubbins said:


> I see you are playing Dover again this weekend, lets rock this place.



Right on man. Are you gigging there or just partying?

If you're in the neighborhood, drop in and say hi!

:food-smiley-004:

http://www.myspace.com/wwwmyspacecomtommyknockers


----------

